
IBM tailors Swift relationship after 'review of open source priorities' - heisenbit
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/17/not_so_swift_ibm_pulls_back_following_review_of_open_source_priorities/
======
apotatopot
tailors Swift lol

